# Inazuma Eleven (Anime)



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 1, 2010)

So, lately I've been watching a lot of Inazuma Elven and I have to say, it's better than I thought.
I mean, it's Level-5, so a lot of their stuff is good, but this is better than I thought!


----------



## craplame (Nov 1, 2010)

I never played the games yet or seen the anime. But, I'm planning to if it seems interesting enough. The characters are pretty cute though. I'll try downloading episodes today then.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 2, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> I never played the games yet or seen the anime. But, I'm planning to if it seems interesting enough. The characters are pretty cute though. I'll try downloading episodes today then.


It's surprisingly badass.
I mean, real life:
Kick ball around field, try to get into goal.
Inazuma: KICK BALL AROUND FIELD! OH NO! THIS GUYS JUST CREATED AN EARTHQUAKE AND BLEW THE BALL AWAY! BUT WAIT! NOW THEY'RE DOING A SUPER SPECIAL AWESOME TECHNIQUE THAT LETS THEM HAX AT EVERYTHING! GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!

It's like Spanish Soccer commentary in a Anime.
[no offence to anyone intended]


----------



## Goli (Nov 2, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> craplame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you should watch it with the Spanish voiceovers, it's pretty hilarious!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 2, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was this show that was on during the World Cup, they had a clip of the Spanish commentary. Was freaking hilarious.


----------



## The Viztard (Nov 2, 2010)

Duuude! This anime is freakin' epic! I know some people may say it's so "overly-exaggerated" but to hell with that! 
Duude! Who doesn't want to kick a ball so hard it catches fire and goes into the goal, yet it doesn't burn a whole in the net??
Or saving a goal by smashing the ball into the ground so hard it makes a tiny crater....

o.O

But anyway, yea, epic as hell! Gouenji, Toramaru, and Endou ftw!  

P.S. But right now where the anime is at...I don't know how exactly they could keep it going. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And there's some movie coming out soon or something of Inazuma Eleven... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the second opening is pretty cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Little more info....


----------



## Youkai (Nov 3, 2010)

only thing i know about inazuma eleven is that many trap fans like that blonde guy ... oO 
saw a very big ammount in the previews on danbooru and those ...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 6, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Duuude! This anime is freakin' epic! I know some people may say it's so "overly-exaggerated" but to hell with that!
> Duude! Who doesn't want to kick a ball so hard it catches fire and goes into the goal, yet it doesn't burn a whole in the net??
> Or saving a goal by smashing the ball into the ground so hard it makes a tiny crater....
> 
> ...


Trap... fans...
O.O

Admittedly, some of the characters are surprisingly girly. Kazemaru and Kazemaru's friend in the first arc (The one that was asking him to come back to the Athletics Club). In fact, Kazemaru's friend was so girly they made him a girl in the dub. Just a fun fact...

I'm watching the Ryuu-Rogue subbed version BTW.


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 6, 2010)

Really good anime. I can't wait to play the games in french (or english). I remember when I watched the first episodes, I was like : WTF ?!?! GOD HAND !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!11!oneleven


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 6, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Really good anime. I can't wait to play the games in french (or english). I remember when I watched the first episodes, I was like : WTF ?!?! GOD HAND !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they're going to translate the games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's why I'm looking for someone who knows how to extract/insert the games script, I'd be happy to translate.


----------

